# Redcat Racing Sumo RC 1/24 Scale Electric Vehicles (Truck Blue Flame)



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $58.99*
End Date: Friday Jul-20-2012 22:49:38 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $58.99
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

